# West Central Minn



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any scoop on the open ?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

113 in the Open but only 44 in the Amateur....so the Open will finish Sunday night or Monday morning and the Amateur will finish Sat afternoon


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Hope my puppy is so good ...the rest of em just forfit !! hahhahhahha


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

The report that I got was: a tough first series. Pheasant flyer, 2 other retired, mixed bag of birds. maybe 30% completions. (at that time) Temps ok, test not too long, but some huge hunts on all three birds. Test should get better if wind picks up.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks....sounds like fun !


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Heard 50 dogs back in open.

Good luck.

Heard 1rst series triple 2 retired good bird placement but 2 hen pheasants made things very tough.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

That's correct. 50 back. Should have the numbers shortly.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Big congrats to Storm Warning's Dixie Darling***!!! Run by David Ward, owned by Michelle Chalupka. Got 2nd place in the Q, and now a new QAA Golden. Long time comin'! Been finishing most of the trials shes entered and been doing the work. Nice to see her get what's due!


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Does anyone have all Q placements?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Callbacks for Open anyone ?


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

If anyone has the numbers of the dogs still in this trial I would really appreciate it.

Thank you


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

31 to The WB. 

2, 4, 14, 15, 21, 22, 23, 25, 29, 30, 35, 36, 41, 44, 52, 56, 57, 61, 63, 64, 68, 74, 76, 78, 87, 88, 90, 102, 107, 110, & 111.

Mr. Danny got 2nd in The Qual with Thor. It was just a matter of time for that dog. He's dang good.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Bait said:


> Big congrats to Storm Warning's Dixie Darling***!!! Run by David Ward, owned by Michelle Chalupka. Got 2nd place in the Q, and now a new QAA Golden. Long time comin'! Been finishing most of the trials shes entered and been doing the work. Nice to see her get what's due!


Ooops! Wrong trial! Was thinking this was Iron Range!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

20 to The Water Marks in The Open.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Any news on the QAA?


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Mississippi Star Baby owned by Houston Watson, won the Derby with Charlie Moody as the handler. This is a WONDERFUL start for a promising young dog. Way to go!


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

Way to go Houston, very nice start.


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats Houston and Charlie


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Open Results

1st Mark Smith With Tex
2nd Charlie Moody With Duke
3rd Steve Yozamp With Razor
4th Mark Smith With Ali


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats Mr. Mark.

Also Congrats to Clay with that curly tailed dog in her 1st Open.


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

I like Tex...

BobbyB
cajun


----------



## twmoore (Sep 15, 2009)

Does anyone have the Am results


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Did not stay for results, but from what I was told:
1st-Birdy, Yvonne Hays
2nd-Canaille, Lee Jolly
3rd- ? I think they said dog #17 
4th-Rocker, Dave Seivert

Several Jams, but do not know them, sorry


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Results are up on EE.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats all placements and JAMS !


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Congrats to Mark and Tex!!!
I believe that this qualifies Tex for 2011 National.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Gwen Jones said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st Mark Smith With Tex
> 2nd Charlie Moody With Duke
> ...


3rd went to Yozamp and Brad Bellmore's Edge according to EE.

Congratulations to them with back to back weekend placements!

I'd be afraid to run against Bob Zilla's dog Pete these days. He's placed or jammed every weekend but one since March and has even placed or jammed in both Open an Am many weekends!


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> 113 in the Open but only 44 in the Amateur....so the Open will finish Sunday night or Monday morning and the Amateur will finish Sat afternoon


Hey Bon, guess you need to take that back, we were done with the Open at 2:00 on Sunday! 

Thanks to Dan Sayles (and all of his bird boys), Paul Hanson, Brian Moser, Danny Farmer and Chester for making this past weekend go so smooth!!


----------

